# Is there a procedure for items delivered to wrong store?



## Ceeyaaa (May 1, 2021)

I frequently get stock with a different store number on the sticker. I can always tell immediately because the location is not the same as my store and then I look at store number and it is not my store. Is there a procedure on how to handle?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 1, 2021)

Use the audit function to correct count. Also, let your tl or etl know.


----------



## Snarf (May 1, 2021)

Also double check to see if there isn't another sticker with your store number. Sometimes they are from another store's transfer that they didn't deface.


----------



## allnew2 (May 2, 2021)

Yes you can correct it as a miss-ship . Do a trailer feedback in my support , trailer and then scan carton Id. You could also do a store to store transfer via trailer  and send it back with your sweep trailer .


----------

